# The Big Hen



## PG02 (Oct 9, 2012)

A friend of mine bought a cheap car to take his family on holiday. Half way to their destination, they had to call out the AA and the cheap car was pronounced dead!
However, not all was lost as a friendly farmer came to the rescue and offered to sell a giant hen to my friend. The idea was simple - attach the hen to the cheap car, shout a few commands and it would tow the car along the motorway at speeds of up to 70mph ..or so it was claimed. Under the circumstances but slightly dubious, my friend agreed this would be the best course of action. 
After a while he was delighted that the big hen could indeed haul the cheap car and his family along the motorway at speeds of up to 70mph! He then decided to pull into a layby to give the hen a drink of water. Unfortunately, when he unhitched the hen, it ran off and vanished into the distance!! Sadly they had no choice but to call out the AA again. The AA man duly arrived and asked my friend what the problem was. He answered ...."My Big Hens Gone!"


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: please don't give up your day job.


----------

